# Another Yarn Bowl - recycling



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

This yarn container works extremely well if you are knitting from two balls of yarn. Take the yarn off the yarn winder and immediately put it on the spindle. Drill a hole in the top of the cover and thread your yarn through.

It's an empty case for CD's or DVD's. I used this a lot when I was knitting in the car while on holiday.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

wow you are so clever very good idea, think I will use this one God Bless


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

LOVE IT


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Oh great idea. Think I have one I was saving for "just the right thing".


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been using empty CD/DVD holders too, but I didn't need to drill any hole. The spindle is removable.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

There's another good idea! I'll have to tell my son to start saving his empty CD/DVD cases. :mrgreen:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

The spindle on this one isn't so I had to put a hole in the cover.


----------



## owenseamus (Mar 10, 2013)

What a GREAT idea! I love how creative people can be. I never think of these things. I am now on a hunt for CD /DVD cases!!!
Donna


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

very clever


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Great idea!!!


----------



## Ladiana (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for helping to keep Mother Earth beautiful. One more item that doesn't have go to landfill....


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Really like the idea.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

chickkie said:


> This yarn container works extremely well if you are knitting from two balls of yarn. Take the yarn off the yarn winder and immediately put it on the spindle. Drill a hole in the top of the cover and thread your yarn through.
> 
> It's an empty case for CD's or DVD's. I used this a lot when I was knitting in the car while on holiday.


Thanks so much for sharing such a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Super idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

love the idea!!


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

What a clever idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

What a good idea !!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very creative!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

This is a GREAT idea that I will be trying! Thanks for sharing and for including a photo!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Now than's clever!!! I just recycled a bunch of these - had no idea what to do with them...next time I'll save one or two for myself!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Good idea :thumbup:


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

AWESOME IDEA!!! U GO GIRL!! THANKS SOOO MUCH FOR SHARIN! :thumbup:


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Great idea! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Picklelady (Apr 2, 2013)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

wonderful idea


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

What a fabulous idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very clever and to think I recently tossed one of these


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

great Idea'


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

What a clever idea! Very earth friendly also. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Coming up with a method of dealing with 2 skeins at once is always a challenge but this is great!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

great idea !


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

That's why I've been saving that spindle from DVDs--thank you!


----------



## heleneknitsalot (Mar 2, 2013)

what a great idea!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-posy-bag


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

What a brilliant idea! thanks


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

What a clever idea...and I try to recycle items as I used them...I will give it a try...


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Smart idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this in expensive idea.


----------



## AddisonC10 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

